# Traditions Nitrofire. Please keep all post related to experiences with this rifle...NOT whether you think it should be legal or not. Edited by staff.



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Anyone using this, shows that it is legal to use in Ohio


----------



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

I own one sitting in box blind right now with it so far its worth every penny. Cleaning is a breeze!


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

I really don't see much advantage over my T/C Omega Z5 - Saves you dropping in a couple of pellets when loading and not messing with a breech plug. But, you still have to load the bullet with a ramrod and put a 209 primer in. I don't see where it would speed things up on a second shot. You would be able to unload for cleaning without removing the breech plug. Would prevent careless people from loading a double charge. The firesticks are expensive and these guns have not been approved as muzzle loaders in a number of states. Seems like another marketing attempt to differentiate from the rest of the muzzle loader market without producing a lot of advantage.


----------



## Sammy Bixler (Dec 29, 2018)

30 dollars for 10 sticks is no doubt pricey but I feel very comfortable hunting in the rain now.thats what pushed me toward one.


----------



## JerryA (Aug 16, 2004)

I saw that they push that as an advantage but the breech and the primer on my TC are enclosed so I don't worry about them getting wet like I did with my old Hawken - never have had a misfire until this year. Dropped the hammer twice on a doe and the gun didn't fire - turned out to be a bad 777 primer. Now, once I was hunting on the ground when it was snowing. Leaned my gun against tree with the muzzle pointing up. I had forgot to cover the end of the muzzle - snow went down the barrel and ruined the pellets. Luckily, I didn't miss a deer because of it. I would think you'd want to cover your muzzle if you're out in the wet stuff - I'm thinking the moisture could get to the firestick and cause it to not fire. Good luck with your gun.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

One thing I would worry about is what if Federal decides to quite making the Fire Sticks


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I think they take away from the aspect of muzzleloading. I wouldn't mind seeing Ohio go the direction of a true muzzleloading season and have a flintlock season


----------



## sboo (Nov 6, 2021)

DHower if you want to hunt with a flintlock or traditional muzzleloader go ahead, but let the rest of us hunt with whatever we want. Might have to look into that nitrofire myself, I hate all those miss fires, hang fires and delayed ignitions with all those older muzzleloaders.


DHower08 said:


> I think they take away from the aspect of muzzleloading. I wouldn't mind seeing Ohio go the direction of a true muzzleloading season and have a flintlock season


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

sboo said:


> DHower if you want to hunt with a flintlock or traditional muzzleloader go ahead, but let the rest of us hunt with whatever we want. Might have to look into that nitrofire myself, I hate all those miss fires, hang fires and delayed ignitions with all those older muzzleloaders.


You don't think these nitro fire things get us farther away from muzzleloading?


----------



## sboo (Nov 6, 2021)

Not any different than Crossbows that practically shot themselves, Compound bows versus recurves, straight walled rifles or up to minute game cameras. All those things are getting further away from grass roots hunting. All of which are legal in the State of Ohio, every technical upgrade that we use get us further away from grass roots hunting. Some of which I take advantage of and some of which I don't. If it is legal it is your choice and I personally would look into the Nitrofire, but I am not going to lobby for a season to be changed because I may or may not agree with something. That's is just like me saying you should only allow recurve bows during bow season, doesn't make sense. 



DHower08 said:


> You don't think these nitro fire things get us farther away from muzzleloading?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

sboo said:


> Not any different than Crossbows that practically shot themselves, Compound bows versus recurves, straight walled rifles or up to minute game cameras. All those things are getting further away from grass roots hunting. All of which are legal in the State of Ohio, every technical upgrade that we use get us further away from grass roots hunting. Some of which I take advantage of and some of which I don't. If it is legal it is your choice and I personally would look into the Nitrofire, but I am not going to lobby for a season to be changed because I may or may not agree with something. That's is just like me saying you should only allow recurve bows during bow season, doesn't make sense.


I've got opinions on all of it. They have to draw the line somewhere


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> I've got opinions on all of it. They have to draw the line somewhere


Ok Mr. Sportsman...draw the line yourself and use what you want... .
And maybe even keep those opinions to yourself, cuz no one cares.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Shad Rap said:


> Ok Mr. Sportsman...draw the line yourself and use what you want... .
> And maybe even keep those opinions to yourself, cuz no one cares.


Hit a nerve did I? I don't ever remember asking you if you cared about my opinion. You clearly do if you took the time to reply. You seem to have been pretty moody on here lately. If you don't like a conversation going on somewhere or someone's opinion no need to reply.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Okay guys...OP is asking about whether anyone has experience with this rifle.
Let's please keep all comments/opinions related to what the OP is looking for.
Thanks


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I would not buy one. I don't see any advantage to it. When they quit making firesticks all that you have is an expensive piece of steel. What happened to the battery operated electric ignition muzzleloader(CVA Electra)?


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

In Michigans muzzleloader season the last two years you could hunt with what ever firearm you like. Meaning cf, swc, shotgun, or muzzleloader if you wanted. I think that would take us further away from muzzleloader hunting.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

capt.scott said:


> In Michigans muzzleloader season the last two years you could hunt with what ever firearm you like. Meaning cf, swc, shotgun, or muzzleloader if you wanted. I think that would take us further away from muzzleloader hunting.


This is exactly why I won't support these things. That is the direction i see it taking Ohio. It will start out, any single shot weapon then just what ever you want to use


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Seriously...even after you were asked just three posts ago in post #14 to please stay on topic??? *
Last warning!!!
Thread is NOT about opinions on whether rifle should be legal or not for ml'er season and we are NOT going to go there. *
What should/shouldn't be ml'er season legal is another thread/topic and if guys want to discuss that topic...open your own thread.
*Thread title has been edited as last warning.*
Thread* IS* about your experiences/mechanics with/of this rifle that makes it a 'no' or 'go' for you.
Thread has every right to stay open...and will.
Please note that those that just can't resist posting off topic posts including their opinions on what should be legal to hunt with will be signing their OGF vacation slip.
* Keep ALL posts related to topic.*


----------

